# Kettle Butt



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

I went grocery shopping yesterday and found some bone in butts on sale for $.89 lb.  So I picked up 3 and decided at the last minute that I was gonna cook one (7lber) on the Performer this morning.  I wanted to try my injection marinade but I didn't have the gumption at  4am to make it.  So it's just rubbed down with Original Wolfe Rub.  I'm using one charcoal basket with Kingsford and hickory chunks.  I'll post pic's every so often to keep an update on the kettle cook.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 26, 2006)

Ah, very interesting, Larry!  Will be interested to see how this tiurns out...good luck!! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2006)

First time you've done one on that grill?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Ah, very interesting, Larry!  Will be interested to see how this tiurns out...good luck!! 8)



Me too, should save some charcoal in the process!!  

Well I'm 2 hours into the cook.  I started off with a full basket of coals and about 5 lit and two hunks of hickory.  I just added another hunk of hickory and 10 more coals.  Temps initially were running high in the 300* range, but now it's down in the 230* range.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> First time you've done one on that grill?



Yeah, first butt on the Performer.  I've done chucks on it before and the cook turned out great.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 26, 2006)

You go Larry.  Let me know what time to be there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> You go Larry.  Let me know what time to be there.



Head on up now!!  The beer is gettting ready to flow and I gotta flank steak marinading in Roasted Garlic/Teriyaki sauce that I'm gonna grill up in a bit for snacking!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice price on the butts. Good luck today


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm now about 4.5 hours into the cook. Butt is at 152* and the kettle is holding rock solid around 230ish.  I've been adding about 10 coals every two hours.  Looking and smelling good, can't wait for dinner time!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good larry.  where's your drip pan?  and i don't mean the one that goes under your lip.



 :damnfunny 

No drip pan, it'll go into the ash pan and the ashes will absorb it.  Then I just throw it away.  Besides, it'll keep the bottom from rusting!


----------



## Unity (Nov 26, 2006)

How have you got your vents set, Larry? I've never tried that slow a cook in a kettle.

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> How have you got your vents set, Larry? I've never tried that slow a cook in a kettle.
> 
> --John  8)



Bottom vents are 100% closed and the top is 100% open.  Seems to be chugging along perfectly for now.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking good Larry.  Glad someone is cooking today.


----------



## Finney (Nov 26, 2006)

I think Food Lion has them for $.99.

Cook is going good Larry....... Raichlen would be eating by now.  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 26, 2006)

Keep it up Larry, you will make it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I think Food Lion has them for $.99.
> 
> Cook is going good Larry....... Raichlen would be eating by now.  LOL



Raichlen is queer, he get's off fast!


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking good Larry! I have not tried to slow smoke a pork butt on a kettle grill. To some people that is the only way to slow smoked a butt is on a kettle grill something to do with the butt dripping and the coals in adding a nice flavor. Keep us informed.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 26, 2006)

Well sure agree with ya bout that old fat in the fire flavor..just cant beat it in my book. Now whilst the kettles is nice think about any cooking apparatus which is capable keeping a controllable fire under the meat where it belongs knows the same trick. 

bigwheel





			
				The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Looking good Larry! I have not tried to slow smoke a pork butt on a kettle grill. To some people that is the only way to slow smoked a butt is on a kettle grill something to do with the butt dripping and the coals in adding a nice flavor. Keep us informed.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

The butt is done! Took exactly 12 hours, bout the norm.  Turned out great!  I had the opportunity to try out some  * Sauce King Sauce of Chicago BBQ Sauce  * on my pulled pork sandwich!  Let me tell you, this stuff is goooooooooooood!  If you like a sweet but lil' tangy sauce to go with your pulled pork sammy, this is the sauce to try!!


----------



## chris1237 (Nov 26, 2006)

The pork looks good man!!


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 26, 2006)

I just finished eating turkey fajitas, and you made me hungry again.    Brian


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Man that looks tasty!!
Great job Wolfey


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 26, 2006)

Again the wolfman pulls off a great victory! Nice job buddy!


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 26, 2006)

That came out looking really good Larry! :P


----------



## Unity (Nov 26, 2006)

Not only does that look great, Larry, I got some good tips about using a kettle as a slow-cooker/smoker. Thanks!

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks real good Larry.  You da man.


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for tips larry it look really good and were you get the sauce at.


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 27, 2006)

How much charcoal did you use, and how often did you have to add it?    Thanks  Brian


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Thanks for tips larry it look really good and were you get the sauce at.



Link you can get it here http://www.saucekingofchicago.com/ .  There's also a link on the the BBQ-4-U home page. 



			
				Brian in Maine said:
			
		

> How much charcoal did you use, and how often did you have to add it?    Thanks  Brian



I added approximately 10 coals about every two hours.  I used probably between 6-8lbs.  One thing to remember, there was no wind at all during the cook.  I've done other stuff on the kettle on windy days, using the same method and used more coal and the temps varied much more.


----------



## john a (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great Larry, the only thing missing is the pickle chips.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry, the only thing missing is the pickle chips.



The shape I was in by dinner time, I'm lucky the sammich even made it to my mouth!  I celebrated the Skins Win too much!  

BTW everyone, the slaw was on the sandwich when I ate it!!  Got the slaw from Blooms and it was damn good for store bought slaw!


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 27, 2006)

would you do it again on theWeber, or go back to the smoker?? Glad it turned out well for ya ..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> would you do it again on theWeber, or go back to the smoker?? Glad it turned out well for ya ..



Absolutely.  If I had a busy day ahead of me though, I'd put it in the WSM since no attending is really necessary.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great larry...


----------



## john a (Nov 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="oct_97":1d3buacm]Looks great Larry, the only thing missing is the pickle chips.



The shape I was in by dinner time, I'm lucky the sammich even made it to my mouth!  I celebrated the Skins Win too much!  

BTW everyone, the slaw was on the sandwich when I ate it!!  Got the slaw from Blooms and it was damn good for store bought slaw![/quote:1d3buacm]

Been there and done that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> The Missing Link":2l5qhqbh]Thanks for tips larry it look really good and were you get the sauce at.[/quote]
> 
> Link you can get it here [url="http://www.saucekingofchicago.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe":16yxx1py][quote="The Missing Link":16yxx1py]Thanks for tips larry it look really good and were you get the sauce at.[/quote]
> 
> Link you can get it here [url="http://www.saucekingofchicago.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 28, 2006)

You have a thermometer on the kettle? If not, using the hand over the coals and count method?


----------



## Oz (Nov 28, 2006)

Check out this dandy little contraption for the kettle.
www.smokenator.com/


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 29, 2006)

That riggin has been discussed before.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> You have a thermometer on the kettle? If not, using the hand over the coals and count method?



Actually it does come with a dual purpose themometer, but I used my Maverick.


----------

